# Resort 66 Holmes Beach FL Gulf side resort July 23-27 1br unit



## chirowes (Jun 10, 2018)

July 23 for 4 nights Resort 66 Holmes Beach FL Gulf side resort 1br unit $99 per night
The resort assigns the room so I cannot say if it will be ocean view or not.
Please private message by clicking on my name and click on start conversation rather than posting below for info about this rental. I cannot modify this rental in any way so no need to ask. Thanks for looking!


----------



## chirowes (Jun 13, 2018)

still available


----------



## chirowes (Jun 17, 2018)

still available


----------



## mich1073 (Jun 19, 2018)

Pm Sent


----------



## chirowes (Jun 20, 2018)

still available


----------



## wanderlust21 (Jun 21, 2018)

chirowes said:


> July 23 for 4 nights Resort 66 Holmes Beach FL Gulf side resort 1br unit $99 per night
> The resort assigns the room so I cannot say if it will be ocean view or not.
> Please private message by clicking on my name and click on start conversation rather than posting below for info about this rental. I cannot modify this rental in any way so no need to ask. Thanks for looking!




hi, is this still available? 
thanks,


----------



## chirowes (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes. I just send u a private message please reply to it. Thx


----------



## chirowes (Jun 21, 2018)

still available


----------



## chirowes (Jun 24, 2018)

still available


----------



## chirowes (Jun 27, 2018)

reduced to $89 per night


----------



## chirowes (Jun 28, 2018)

still available for $89 per night


----------



## chirowes (Jul 9, 2018)

reduced to $79 per night


----------



## chirowes (Jul 16, 2018)

This unit has been rented


----------

